# 240L first try of a planted tank



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

*240L first planted tank.*

Hi
That's my first thread here. I'll show you my 240L (be nice 'im a noob  ).
Size : 120*40*50 cm
Lighting : 4x30W - T8 Osram 965
CO2 : no

The old version that annoyed me :









Here the new :
Plants : Hygrophyla Polysperma rosanervig ; Rotala rotundifolia ; Anubias barteri var calidifolia ; Microsorum pteropus ; HC ; HZ ; HM ; Crypto Balansae ; Limnophila aromatica ; Glosso ; Lysimachia nummularia ; Crypto becketii ; Valisneria gigantea ; Rotala sp. green et Ludwigia arcuata soon

Fish : 30 neons innesi ; 4 tetra empereur ; 1 scalare ; a few corydoras.

sorry for the reflections and the photos
































note : I have remove the gravel now and planted the glosso.
the arcuata will come in front of the aromatica and the sp. green will come in the left corner.

Hope you like it! I wait for your comments and criticisms
Gas


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

The tank isn't finish yet. But The anubias may have too big leaves? or maybe when the plants will grow that wont be a problem? 
what do you think?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the new setup much better. The wood and anubias was too perfectly centered in the old setup. 

I think the anubias will provide a needed contrast to the smaller leaved stem plants so I'd wait to see how things look when your stem plants fill in. It's a good start, it'll be interesting to see how it fills in.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

It is looking very nice now! I would really love to see this tank when the stem plants grow out. I think some foreground plants would look great too.

 Please do make sure to update when they do grow in!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: 240L first planted tank*

for sure i'll update!
But now I decide to remove the vallisneria , Lysimachia and crypto balansae.
I'm thinking for a new agencement


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Looking good!!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi folks !
Here a new version , hope you like it 









I'll post more details soon. And I wait some plants.
I NEED SOME CRITICISM !!!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I love what you've done with the right side of the tank with the mound.
I also really like the concept you have going with the second "mound" that juts into a different diagonal from the original. I'm curious to see how it develops as the plants fill it.

It might just be the lighting in the tank, but are those two different kinds of rocks you have in there? Normally, I don't see anything wrong [personally] with having a few different rocks, but in the dramatic way you have placed them, the rock in almost the center on the "second mound" seems to strongly clash with what you have with the rest.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: 240L first planted tank*

I agree with you for the second mound.
But the rocks are the same , I think its just the lighting because on the right the big one is under some plants. Around the mound on the left , there 'll be some plants like rotala rotundifolia and stargrass who probably get the rocks more dark. (I hope) And on the small rocks it may have x-moss.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: 240L first planted tank*

Look, here the rocks I used for the scape :









And in the tank :









Another pic with plant name in the empty part









Right side









Sorry for the photo


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi, sorry for the bump.
But feel free to comment and critique , I need you to improve my hardscape  Or tell me if you don't like this tank.
Don't want to take a wrong start.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

The photos in the the post before your last, here, aren't showing up.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok so I've changed again lol

hardscape test :








Plan :









First impression (a minute after I'vs finished to plant) :









any suggestion?


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi folks,
Update after a modification in the center , just switch with the rock at the right.









the center








the left








the right









It needs to grow in now but I feel better with this scape.
Hope you like it! any comments suggestions are welcome?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I LOVE your plant selection, BTW.

I like what you've done with this one. At first I was worried that the relatively small size of the rocks may be swallowed up by the plants once everything grows in, but we'll see how it develops!
Also, the triangular rock in the center feels a little symmetrical. I have a personal preference for asymmetry, but if that is the look you're going for, then it works!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

thx Jessie for post in my thread , I feel a bit lonely.
Ok for the triangular rock I'll try to do something for it now  Maybe by breacking the bottom.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Keep in mind... do whatever makes you happy. I'm just thinking out loud.

I think the contrast between the light rocks and black angel is really striking.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's looking good. The left side has a very nice feel to it. The center rock is a bit too centered to me, but that could just be the angle of the photograph. I hope you let this grow out, it looks like a promising start.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

better photo


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

I was a little sceptical when I saw the hardscape test on the table. However, with the plants I like it. I'm interested to see it when the plants finish growing. Like Jessie, I really enjoy your selection of plants. Its very colorful. Also, the plants are different leaf shapes, but none are so different that they seem out of place.
When your plants grow, could you post a little bigger photo? I'd love to see more detail.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for your opinion.
no problem for the photo.
I've changed 2-3 things in the scape , now it's less symetrical.
I wait for the plants to grow then I'll post more photos.
cu


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi folks,
Here some news of my 240 L.
Plants grow well with no CO2. Im happy to see my tank now.
Some pics :








































To see larger pics go and click to enlarge : http://aquagaston.blogspot.com
The right side still need to grow cuz I've make few changes recently.
Any advice? Hope you'll enjoy.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

It is turning out to look very good... the rocks now look a lil dwarfed but allover... its slowly turning out to be a great looking tank...

Good Job!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

nomore comments?
I would improve it and I need advices


----------



## fluffiebuggie (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it's looking good the way it is. Once the foreground has filled in a bit more it'll look even better.

I'd not change anything for now.

And it's nice to see a tank doing so well without any CO2, you're obviously doing something very right in the balance of the system.
Well done!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi
New pics with new rocks


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

I love the layout and plants look real healthy but the water always looks cloudy in your pics.What filter are you running?


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

The water was cloudy in the two last photo just after I put the rock in, but now it's clean, maybe my camera is bad too


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Gaspard - Are you using a tripod on your camera?

I really like the fish selection!

Its fun to watch your tank grow. I don't really have any criticism right now.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

sorry i dunno what is a tripod, I've a poor compact Olympus camera.
I don't like the rocks so I changed the two on the sides for smaller ones and Im adding some vine wood now but it isnt finish yet.
I'll post a picture when it stay in the tank and with a clear water .


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Bigger picture


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

WOW!!! I really like your tank!! can't beleive this is the first i've seen of it. Guess thats what I get for not getting on APC much over the last couple months. I really like the growth your getting from your glosso, l. arcuata, and rotalas, looks great!!! sorry if this question is redundant but I just didnt see it mentioned elsewhere, what kind of substrate are you using and are you serriously still using only 4 30watt t-8 bulbs or did I miss that somewhere too??


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Thx david. I'm a fan of your tank^^ and I hope you'll like the next shots with wood.

The tank is 120*40*50cm
I have four 30W (90cm long) T8 bulbs.
NO CO2
Substrate is a homemade mixture with sand/"terre de bruyére"(nutritive substrate for plants in jar)/argile and dark quartz above.

I'm not very happy by the growth of my glosso (fine leaves) and the arcuata which don't want to get taller.
The sp. green need more light, it's a problem due to its place and the low light.
I need to complete the left side and give a good trim to the whole tank.

Next pictures come as soon as my I can keep my wood inside the tank. And A CLEAR WATER


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

maybe its the picture but I know I wouldn't be dissapointed with the growth I'm seeing, that looks like some tight to the ground glosso growth and very colorful arcuata, looks great to me, but it does seem like pretty low lighting for these plants. I do know I've never achieved growth from glosso thats nearly as desirable as yours looks. You must be doing something right


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

HI everybody!!
Ooops so long time I've not updated this thread.
So here we go with the tank and the vine wood.

I haven't too much time for aquascaping these days, so my plants aren't very great now.
Hope you'll enjoy :s


































No I've fire the moss and the arcuata ^^ and let more place for my crypt, hope I can post more pics on saturday.
Tell me what do you think please


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

now in big


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i love this tank!!!


----------

